# Dog food recipes



## Gothy Victorian (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello. Do any of you have cooked dog food recipes? I do eventually want to feed raw but at the moment that's just not possible. I plan on using this supplement to mix with the food.

I am looking for recipes without grains.


----------



## chula75 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Gothy Victorian. I have fed homemade before and I got these guidelines from Dogaware and Whole Dog journal but this is what I fed mine: 2 lbs raw (in your case cooked) beef/bison/chicken/turkey/pork etc., 2 oz of beef liver (the guidelines are 1 oz of liver per lb of meat i think) you can also use pork or chicken liver, i primarily used beef, 2 oz of beef kidney, 2 oz of mackerel/salmon or sardines (again, 2 oz of fish per lb of meat for Omega 3 and vitamin d), 2 raw eggs, 1 cup of quinoa, 1 cup of pulped veggies and 1/4 cup of cranberries or blueberries blended with the pulped veggies. If you don't feed raw bones you have to add calcium. I used Animal Essentials calcium. The directions say 1 tsp per lb of food. This calcium also has minerals in it. Also if you feed mostly red meats you have to add 1 tsp of vegetable oil per lb of meat. I fed mostly red meat but the websites i mentioned give more details about oils. I also used about 4 drops of a capsule of 1,000 iu's of vitamin e. This was my recipe and it worked for my dogs. And the websites mentioned above give guidelines only.I think there are some recipes posted on Dogaware. I only stopped feeding it because of laziness but i do plan on going back to at least 1 meal of homemade for my dogs.I also use Nupro but i use the silver. And i just use a very small amount every other day. Hope this helps! Homecooked food is excellent but it has to be done right!


----------



## chula75 (Dec 21, 2011)

Correction: I meant 1 oz of fish per lb of meat!


----------



## Gothy Victorian (Jun 7, 2015)

Thank you.


----------

